# Coral calcium



## Cook330 (Mar 14, 2001)

I'm having great success using Caltrate (Purple)but have read and heard good things about coral calcium. It's supposed to be beneficial in many ways but I'm not sure if it could take the place of the calcium type we use???Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you are having success with what you are taking it is better not to change. Coral calcium from what I see is just and expensive form that is not really necessary if you are using a good quality Brand already. Just my opinion. Linda


----------



## Rylee (Mar 13, 2003)

From what I understand, coral calcium should not be taken in place of a regular calcium supplement but as an addition. It is quite expensive, it is good for balancing alkaline/acid levels in the body.


----------



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

I would think balancing akaline/acid levels would be a good thing. Most of us here are probably more on the acidic side, at least that's what I would think.


----------

